# WNY Southtowns



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone need help in the south towns? Waiting for snow in West Seneca and see you guys getting crushed. I have 2- F250 with 7.5 pro plows looking for work until it snows here. Not looking to get rich just get paid to play in the snow.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no snow here either!!!


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

There is a south town that has 70" already.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Still nothing up here in Amherst.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i guess i can come up their and snowmobile since i can't plow any here...


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I got to push some up in the Falls area, but nothing like the south towns.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

Down in the Cherry Creek area they got a ton. Hate to have a seasonal contract down there right now.


----------

